# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Εξόγκωμα στη φτερούγα - πρόβλημα στο δέρμα

## xasimo

Καλημέρα σας παιδιά... θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα γτ εχω ψιλοπανικοβληθει....

Χθες το μεσημέρι γυρνόντας απο τη δουλεια πηγα να αλλαξω την τροφη στα πουλια. Παρατηρησα οτι το λευκο μου θυληκο ηταν καπως νωχελικο. Για οση ωρα αλλαζα την τροφη και για μιση ωρα αργοτερα, που καθησα να το παρατηρησω, καθοταν ακινητο στο ιδιο κλαδακι και δεν συνκινηθηκε καν να παει να φαει. Επειδη ξερω τον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου και ειναι το πιο ζωηρο απο ολα, υποψιαστηκα πως κατι δεν παει καλα. Το πηρα μεσα στο σπιτι προσπαθωντας να διατηρησω την ψυχραιμια μου, και να μην σας γραψω αμεσως, για να το παρατηρησω ολη την μερα. Καθοταν ακινητο στο ιδιο κλαδακι για 2 ωρες περιπου, κλεινοντας και ανοιγωντας νωχελικα τα ματια του σαν να ηθελε να κοιμηθει, και μαλιστα καποια στιγμη εγειρε το κεφαλακι του στο πλαι με φουσκωμενο το φτερωμα (αυτη την χαρακτηριστικη σταση που κανουν τα καναρινια οταν κατι δεν παει καλα).
Υστερα απο λιγη ωρα αποφασισε να κουνηθει και να παει να φαει οποτε πηρα μια ανασα ελπιζοντας πως ολα ειναι καλα. Την υπολoιπη μερα εδειχνε να εχει συνελθει καπως, και λεω ενταξει, κριση ηταν και περασε! Σημερα το πρωι πηγα παλι να το παρατηρησω αλλα δεν μου φαινοταν τοσο ζωηρο οσο αλλοτε. Πεταει ναι μεν και τρωει αλλα εκλεινε παλι τα ματακια του σαν να το παιρνε ο υπνος.

Για να μου φυγει η ιδεα αποφασισα να το εξετασω. Κοιταζω κοιλιτσα, λιγο φουσκωμενη μου φανηκε σε σχεση με αλλες φορες, αλλα κατα τα αλλα φυσιολογικη στα δικα μου ματια.

Κι εντελως τυχαια, μα εντελως! καθως το εβρεχα με απλικατερ, εμφανιζεται  κατω απο το φτερωμα ενα κοκκινο εξογκωμα στην αριστερη φτερουγα, κατι που δεν το ειχε στη δεξια. Μπορουσα πλεον να πανικοβληθω με την ηρεμια μου!!

Την πασπατεψα απο δω κι απο 'κει και παρατηρησα πως, απο την δεξια πλευρα στο λαιμο της, το δερμα της σαν να μην μου φαινεται υγιες...σαν κιτρινιμενο, σαν καπως....αρρωστημενο...

Το εξογκωμα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο, περιπου 1 εκατοστο και κοκκινο!

Οποιος εχει αντιμετωπισει στο παρελθον κατι τετοιο και μπορει να εχει καποια γνωμη για το τι ειναι αυτο, ας μου δωσει τα φωτα του παρακαλω...

ps: Συγνωμη για το ογκο του μυνηματος αλλα θα μου χει μεινει απο την εκθεση στο σχολειο  :Ashamed0001: 

Κουτσουλιες θα βαλω αργοτερα, δεν προλαβα να παρω.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Κοιλια υγειης 

Το εξογκωμα μπορει ερεθισμος απο κυστη φτερωματος *Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )*


ή καποια αλλη μολυνση αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση υπαρχει φλεγμονη και δεν ειναι απλη κυστη 

Τι αντιβιωσεις εχεις σπιτι; αν εχεις βεβαια .... ειτε για πουλια ειτε για ανθρωπους και αν ειναι για ανθρωπους θελω να αναφερεις ακριβως mg και αν ειναι σκονη ή χαπι ή καψουλα .Ειναι σαββατο απογευμα και μονο φαρμακειο αν χρειαστει θα βρουμε μετα κατι 


Αυτο στο λαιμο αν δεν ειναι τροφη στον προλοβο (αν ειναι τωρα δεν θα υπαρχει )  τοτε ειναι τριχομοναδες και δεν μπορω να ξερω αν εχει σχεση με την κυστη ή απλως εινα δυο πραγματα ανεξαρτητα 

Αφηνω τελευταια την περιπτωση καποιου ιου αγνωστης προελευσης που δεν ξερω τα συμπτωματα του και ισως ειναι μεσα σε αυτα 

για τριχομοναδες θελει flagyl σιροπι απο φαρμακεια ή flagyl καψουλα 


Στην περιπτωση που το πουλακι δεν τα καταφερει (δεν το ευχομαι αλλα το οτι κοιμαται εντος της ημερας δειχνει οτι ειναι ασχημα ) ,σε παρακαλω οσο θα το εχεις ακομα κοντα σου να μας ειδοποιησεις 

Μονο αυτο στο λαιμο με ανησυχει για αμεσο κινδυνο

Κανε ενα ελεγχο εσωτερικα στο στομα να δεις μηπως εχει καποιο σημαδακι ή μαζα λευκοκιτρινη

----------


## xasimo

Ναι διαβασα για τις κυστες και οτι μπορει να ειναι απο φτερο που δεν καταφερε να βγει στην πτεροροια και δημιουργησε κυστη. Πολυ πιθανον γτ ελειπα σε διακοπες και τα ειχε αναλαβει αλλος...οποτε δεν τους χορηγηθηκαν τα αναγκαια για την περιοδο αυτη...

Μπορω να την αντιμετωπισω μονη μου η να παω να την αφαιρεσει κτηνιατρος? (αν ξερει γτ εδω δεν εχουμε πτηνιατρο) γτ εγω επεμβαση πανω στο ζωντανο δεν κανω με τιποτα!

Τωρα το δευτερο και γω νομιζω ειναι κατι διαφορετικο. Θα την ξανακοιταξω αυριο γτ σημερα στρεσσαριστηκε περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλη φορα που την επιασα, και της εδωσα antistress για πρωτη φορα.

Βεβαια απο διαθεση σημερα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα (αν εξαιρεσω το σοκ της εξετασης)

Οποτε να του δωσω απο οτι καταλαβα αντιβιωση για την φλεγμονη στην κυστη αρχικα και για το αλλο στο λαιμο ενημερωνω αυριο που θα το ξαναδω.

(Παντως δεν ηξερα οτι οι τριχομοναδες μπορουν να εχουν και τετοια μορφη)

Απο αντιβιωση για πουλια εχω vibramycin και aviomycin και για ανθρωπους μονο augmentin χαπι που γραφει 500/125 mg (...?)

Δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι απο αυτα οποτε πειτε μου τι αλλο μπορω να παρω και θα την βρω την ακρη..

----------


## jk21

Δωσε vibramycin σιροπι αν εχεις .Σου ειχα στειλει παλιοτερα δοσολογια; 

αυτο στο λαιμο θελω να το δεις σημερα !!!

----------


## xasimo

ναι την εχω την δοσολογια.

Το ξανακοιταξα στο λαιμο και απο τη προηγουμενη φωτογραφια που ανεβασα : 
στο μαυρο κυκλο, που με ειχε παραξενεψει πριν, ειναι φυσιολογικο φτερωμα πανω στη φτερουγα τελικα, και στον κοκκινο ειναι σαν πρησμενη φλεβα.

[IMG][/IMG]




Αυτες ειναι καινουργιες που φαινεται καλυτερα

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Και αυτη ειναι απο την αλλη πλευρα, στο αντιστοιχο σημειο που δεν εχει κατι παρομοιο.

[IMG][/IMG]

και αυτες ειναι οι κουτσουλιες 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

η φλεβα ειναι η αντιστοιχη κεντρικη των ανθρωπων .Απολυτα φυσιολογικη να υπαρχει 

Το κιτρινο τελικα δεν ειναι διογκωμενο και με μια μικρη ελαχιστη επιφυλαξη για κατι διαφορετικο ,ειναι απλα λιπος .Τινει βεβαια να δημιουργησει εκει περισσοτερο απο οτι στην κοιλια που ειναι ελαχιστο και φυσιολογικο .Δεν νομιζω ομως να εχει σχεση με τριχομοναδα .Να μας ειδοποιησεις αν το δεις να τιναζει το κεφαλι σαν να θελει να φτυσει κατι

Την αντιβιωση να τη δωσεις για να δουμε αν φυγει η κοκκινιλα στην πιθανη κυστη 

για 5 μερες και θα δουμε στην πορεια

----------


## xasimo

Ναι εχετε απολυτο δικιο ειναι λιπος το κιτρινο αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση και μενα που εχει εκει και οχι στην κοιλια. 

Την φλεβα κοιταξα και την αλλη μου καναρα και την ειχε και αυτη οποτε οντως φυσιολογικο θα ειναι  :Happy: 

Αρχισα σημερα το φαρμακο για την κυστη να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει.

Παντως απο διαθεση την βλεπω μια χαρα σημερα φτου φτου!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το κλουβι ειναι προφυλαγμενο απο αρπακτικα εκει που το εχεις?

----------


## xasimo

Αν εννοεις με πλεγμα οχι. στο σημειο που ειναι ομως νομιζω πως ειναι δυσκολο να πανε αρπαχτικα.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ναι εχετε απολυτο δικιο ειναι λιπος το κιτρινο αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση και μενα που εχει εκει και οχι στην κοιλια. 
> 
> Την φλεβα κοιταξα και την αλλη μου καναρα και την ειχε και αυτη οποτε οντως φυσιολογικο θα ειναι 
> 
> Αρχισα σημερα το φαρμακο για την κυστη να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει.
> 
> Παντως απο διαθεση την βλεπω μια χαρα σημερα φτου φτου!


καλη αναρρωση στη νιου-νιου! :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Αχ δεν ειναι η νιου νιου αυτη! 
Ειναι ο μπιμπικος που μας προεκυψε Μπιμπικα!!
Σ'ευχαριστω Κωστα!

----------


## kostas karderines

δεν πειραζει ειναι συνηθισμενο στις μερες μας!!! ::

----------


## jk21

> το κλουβι ειναι προφυλαγμενο απο αρπακτικα εκει που το εχεις?


Λες να ειναι τραυματισμος απο νυχι ή ραμφος αρπακτικου που δεν τα καταφερε; δεν αποκλειετε σαν σημαδι ... χλωμο ομως να εγκατελειψε την προσπαθεια αν δεν υπηρξε ξαφνικη παρουσια ανθρωπου

----------


## xasimo

Παιδια πολυ δυσκολο το θεωρω αυτο το σεναριο. Γτ εδω κατω στην αυλη ετσι οπως ειναι "εγκλωβισμενη" απο πολυκατοικιες, ουτε σπουργιτι δεν κατεβαινει. Ειναι και κατω απο υποστεγο τα κλουβια, δεν φαινονται.
Και αν ειχε γινει κατι τετοιο, το τουλι που εχω βαλει για τα κουνουπια θα ειχα σημαδια "παραβιασης" αφου σκιζεται σχετικα ευκολα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η σκεψη μου ηταν μηπως το πουλι τρομαξε απο κατι και χτυπησε το φτερο. 

*ετσι νομιζα και εγω που ειχα τα πουλια στον πρωτο οροφο μεχρι που ειδα την γατα μεσα. :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Kαλα ειδικα για τις γατες εχω μελετησει με ακριβεια που ειναι τα κλουβια...ε αν τα φτασουν κι εκει τι να πω...

----------


## xasimo

Χαιρεται και απο μενα!
Εχθες τελειωσε η χορηγηση 5 ημερων με vibramycin. 
Το πουλι ειχε ολες αυτες τις μερες παρα πολυ καλη διαθεση, οπως συνηθως, και χαιρομαι γι' αυτο!

Θεωρω πως το κρουσμα κακης διαθεσης που ανεφερα στο 1ο post δεν εχει μαλλον να κανει με την κυστη. Ειναι κατι που μου εχει ξαναπαρουσιασει το συνγκεκριμενο πουλι (το να καθεται φουσκωμενο και ακινητο για καποιες ωρες και μετα ολα καλα...!) μια φορα που του ειχα δωσει μαρουλι πολυ παλιοτερα... 
την μερα που περιγραφω στο 1ο ποστ αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα δωσει στα πουλια φυλλα πατζαριου. Ολα τα αλλα πουλια ηταν μια χαρα αλλα αυτο, μαλλον, εχω αρχισει και υποθετω πως πρεπει να εχει ευερεθιστο εντερο...δεν ξερω που αλλου να το αποδωσω. Αν ηταν κατι αλλο πιστευω θα εδειχνε ασχημα και τις επομενες μερες...

Στο θεμα με την κυστη τωρα...
Νομιζω πως μεγαλωσε... :sad:   και νομιζω πως ειναι http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ther-Lumps-%29

Να το παω σε καποιο κτηνιατρο να την αφαιρεσει...πιστευετε πως αν δεν εχει ειδικοτητα στα πουλια μπορει να βοηθησει...?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Ναι δειχνει για κυστη 

Κατερινα δεν μπορουμε με σιγουρια να σου πουμε αν ενας μη ειδικευθης σε πουλια πτηνιατρος ,θα μπορει σιγουρα να το κανει σωστα .Το λογικο ειναι ναι ,αλλα εχουν ακουσει πολλα τα αυτια μου ... 

Αθηνα ειναι δυσκολο να κατεβεις; εννοω να εχεις και αλλο λογο ωστε να μην κανεις επιπλεον εξοδα περα του κοστους του πτηνιατρου 

Παντως αν δεν το δυσκολευει στην κινηση  ,ισως ξεραθει στην πορεια και βγει σχεστικα ευκολα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Παντως αν δεν το δυσκολευει στην κινηση  ,ισως ξεραθει στην πορεια και βγει σχεστικα ευκολα


εγω αυτο θα εκανα.

----------


## xasimo

Πω πω εχω στεναχωρηθει απειρα τωρα...
μου 'ρχεται να βαλω τα κλαματα...
οταν λετε να ξεραθει στην πορεια και να βγει σχετικα ευκολα, εννοειτε απο μονο του να βγει..? ή ο γιατρος να το βγαλει σχετικα ευκολα...γτ εγω δεν παιζει αν εννοειτε αυτο...

Τωρα αυτο μαλλον δεν σας αφορα αλλα Αθηνα δεν εχω κατεβει ουτε για δικο μου προβλημα υγειας. Δεν ειναι το κοστος βασικα. Ειναι πως την αποφευγω οπως ο διαλος το λιβανι σαν να λεμε...

Δεν ξερω θα δω τι θα κανω...θα δω...  :sad: 

Σας ευχαριστω παντως για ακομα μια φορα και τους δυο σας ειλικρινα!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο. μη μασας.

----------


## jk21

συνηθως οταν και αν σκληρυνει Κατερινα , χρειαζονται (παντα με μετρα απολυμανσης χεριων και νυστεριου ) απλα τομη του εξωτερικου δερματος και προβαλουν ευκολα και με λαβιδα βγαινουν .Καμμια φορα σκιζεται μονο του το δερμα .Αν ειναι υγρες ειναι δυσκολη περιπτωση και θελει γιατρο

----------


## xasimo

Οχι ειναι στερεο αλλα μου φαινεται να μεγαλωνει ακομα νομιζω.

Θα βαλω και ενα βιντεο που μου εστειλε ο Κωστας (Αντισυμβατικος) , τον ευχαριστω και δημοσια για το ενδιαφερον  :Happy: 

νομιζω ειναι χρησιμο να υπαρχει και εδω. Δειχνει την επεμβαση αφαιρεσης απο γιατρο.

----------


## jk21

αυτη ηταν σχετικα δυσκολη περιπτωση .Χρησιμοποιει λειζερ .Στη συγκεκριμενη αν δεν ειχε λειζερ ,θα ειχε αιμοραγια


Θα ηταν χρησιμο αν θελατε να μπει και στα σχολια του σχετικου αρθρου

----------


## xasimo

Να μπει το λινκ στο αρθρο μεσα για τις κυστες? Αυτο λετε?
Αν λετε αυτο, προσωπικα απο εμενα εννοειται!

----------


## kostas karderines

κατερινα πως παει η μπιμπικα???ειδες βελτιωση???

----------


## xasimo

Ευχαριτω που ρωτας Κωστα :Happy:  μετα απο αυτα που μου ειπες και εσυ και τα παιδια, εδω στο θεμα, αποφασισα να περιμενω να δω αν μεγαλωσει και πεσει μονο του, ή τουλαχιστον να μπορει πιο ευκολα να το βγαλει ο κτηνιατρος, γτ δε σου κρυβω φοβαμαι να το παω αν δεν ειναι εξοικειωμενος με τα πουλια.
Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι πως δεν ειναι μαλακο, οπως διαβαζω πως ειναι στην αρχη οι κυστες...ειναι εξ' αρχης σκληρο..και μεγαλωνει με αργους ρυθμους.
Και μπαινω σε σκεψεις μηπως ειναι τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## kostas karderines

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## xasimo

Σ ' ευχαριστω  :Happy:  
Αν βγει κανενα νεο συμπερασμα παντως θα το ενημερωσω το θεμα ,ειτε το παω στο γιατρο, ειτε βγει μονο του.

----------


## jk21

ειναι κοντα σε οστο και ειναι λογικο να φαινεται πιο σκληρο .Ισως και να ειναι εξαρχης  .θα φανει τελικα στην πορεια  ...

----------


## xasimo

Το εξογκωμα εχει διογκωθει την τελευταια βδομαδα αρκετα. Ειναι ακριβως πανω στη φτερουγα της και βγαινει σχεδον καθετα σε αυτη. Στην ακρη του φαινονται κατι σαν μικρα πουπουλακια, αρα οντως πρεπει να ειναι φτερο που προσπαθει να βγει. Μηπως να της εδινα συμπληρωμα για την πτεροροια που εχει πρωτεινες και καπως βοηθηθει..? δεν το ειχα σκεφτει νωριτερα.. Εχω περιεργεια πως θα εξελιχθει παντως...

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Ενα συμπληρωμα δε θα κανει κακο .Αλλα δεν θα λυσει και το προβλημα .Δωσε ομως 

Αυτο που θα κανεις αν δεν εχει γινει μονο του ,εκει που φαινεται λευκο κατω απο το δερμα (μονο εκει !!! ) να κανεις μια μικρη τομη με νυστερι (οχι σε εκταση περαν του λευκου ) το οποιο θα εχεις αφησει 10 λεπτα σε betadine μεσα σε ενα ποτηρακι 

ωστε να βρει διεξοδο το φτερο 

να εχεις pulvo spray να ψεασεις μετα  ή εστω corn flower να σταματησεις πιθανη αιμοραγια (δεν την περιμενω αν κοψεις μονο στο λευκο )

----------


## xasimo

Ναι καταλαβα μαλλον αλλα βαζω και φωτο να το σιγουρεψω. Εδω λετε η τομή? 

[IMG][/IMG]

Νυστερι να υποθεσω απο το φαρμακειο λογικα παιρνω...Θα το προπαθησω αν και δεν ξερω αν θα το καταφερω. Ευχαριστω ακομα μια φορα Κ. Δημητρη  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Εκει λεω αλλα στα 2/3 με 3/4 του μηκους που δειχνεις ,ωστε  να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν θα φτασεις σε ιστο που αιματωνετε 

Μην τρομαξεις παντως αν υπαρξει μικρη αιμοραγια . Σηκωνεις το σημειο εκεινο σε  υψηλοτερο σημειο απο την καρδια του πουλιου ,ακουμπας στιγμιαια ενα παγακι ,αφηνεις και βαζεις corn flower ή αντι για παγακι και corn flower ριχνεις pulvo spray  ή vioplex  που εκτος της αντιβιωσης , εχουν και ψυκτικη ιδιοτητα που μειωνει τοπικα την ροη του αιματος

----------


## jk21

ή μαλλον τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι ,ας τα εχεις αυτα αλλα περιμενε λιγο ακομα μην τυχον ανοιξει το δερμα εκει απο μονο του .Αν οχι σε λιγες μερες ,θα δουμε

----------


## xasimo

Οκ. θα δωσω συμπληρωμα προς το παρον τοτε και βλεπουμε..

----------


## kostasm3

να πω κ εγω την γνωμη επειδη το εχω παθει αρκετες φορες..ιδιως στα λευκα καναρινια...
το συμπληρωμα δεν θα κανει κακο αλλα δεν θα βοηθησει ουτε θα ωφελησει κατι..
μονη σου αυτη την επεμβαση δεν μπορεις να την κανεις οχι γιατι δεν θα τα καταφερεις αλλα με το που θα ξεκινησεις να σκισεις το δερμα κ βγει το πιον η εικονα μπορει να σε τρομαξει κ μια λαθος κινηση ισως να βρεις ιστο κ τοτε θα γινει χειροτερο το πραγμα..
παρε το πουλακι κ πηγαινε το σε ενα κτηνιατρο..δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι πτηνιατρος για να φτιαξει αυτο στην φτερουγα κ οι κτηνιατροι ξερουν..
αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου..αν το αφησεις ετσι σε λιγο δεν θα μπορει να πεταξει κ θα καθεται σε ενα κλαδακι χωρις ορεξη..κριμα ειναι...

----------


## xasimo

Ετσι εξελιχθηκε τις δυο τελευταιες μερες...το φτερο αρχισε να βγαινει απο το δερμα, αλλα αυτο το μαυρο που φαινεται σαν κακαδακι δειχνει...δεν ειμαι σιγουρη... 
Ειναι πολυ σκληρο ομως και σε αυτο το σημειο, και στο φτερο που βγαινει. Αποφασισα και του εβαλα σημερα λιγο ελαιολαδο στο σημειο μηπως αρχιζει να μαλακωνει.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostasm3

εσκασε μονο του το πιον ή το εσκασες εσυ??
ναι κακαδακι ειναι..ξερο αιμα ετσι φαινεται τουλαχιστον..
αν το εσκασες εσυ καλο ειναι να του βαζεις betadin..
καλο κανεις που του βαζεις λαδι,συνεχισε...να βαζεις κ στην πληγη που ειναι σαν κακαδακι κ με το χερι σου τριφτο ωστε να μαλακωσει κ να φυγει...
εφωσον εσκασε κ βγαινει το φτερο εισαι σε καλο δρομο..
ολα καλα θα πανε..

----------


## kostas karderines

κατερινα αφου το πιανεις λογο τις καταστασεις κοφτου λιγο τα νυχακια μην εχεις τιποτα ιστοριες!λιγο κατω απο την φλεβιτσα που φαινεται!

----------


## xasimo

Κωστα (kostasm3) δεν το εσκασα εγω μονο του εσκασε. Αν πιστευεις λογω εμπειρειας οτι πρεπει ακομα και σε αυτο το σταδιο να το παω σε γιατρο, εστω κτηνιατρο, πες το μου χωρις φοβο και παθος - θα το κανω αμεσα - γτ με τρομαξες λιγο...
Και μια ερωτηση...γιατι πιστευεις πως συμβαινει περισσοτερο στα λευκα? Της δινω πολυβυταμινη (με βιτ Α) 1 βδομαδα καθε μηνα.

Κωστα (karderines) εχεις δικιο για τα νυχια θελουν αμεσα κοψιμο αλλα πολυ γρηγορα μου φαινεται πως μεγαλωνουν...νομιζω τα ειχα ξανακοψει το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## jk21

Θετικοτατο εξελιξη !  Πιστευω συντομα θα καθαρισει μονο του

----------


## kostasm3

Μην σε αγχωνει τιποτα ολα στο προγραμμα ειναι..
Για μενα εφωσον δεν εχεις εμπειρια αν θες φυσικα καλο ειναι να το πας σε ενα κτηνιατρο,εδω δεν ειμαστε γιατροι απλα μιλαμε ΠΑΝΤΑ εμπειρικα..
Τα λευκα καναρινια οντως χρειαζονται περισσοτερη βιταμινη Α απο τα αλλα λογω του φτερωματος τους...ειναι πολυ μαλακο κ ευαισθητο..
Δεν ειναι μονο η βιταμινη Α που πρεπει να χορηγησεις για μενα το καλυτερο φαρμακο στα λευκα καναρινια ειναι ο ΗΛΙΟΣ..γενικα το φως της ημερας..
Στα λευκα καναρινια κατα την περιοδο της πτεροριας χορηγουμε πλουσιες τροφες σε βιαταμινη Α κ πρωτεινη ωστε να μπορεσουν να αλλαξουν ομοιομορφα το μαλακο φτερωμα τους..αλλα πανω απο ολα μπανιο με αλατα..αν δεν κανουν τα κανουμε εμεις με χλιαρο νερο προσθεντωντας αλατα μεσα κ τα ψεκαζουμε σε μορφη σπρευ..
Καλο είναι λοιπόν, να χρησιμοποιείς όλο τον χρόνο (ανά διαστήματα),  έξτρα βιταμίνη Α στην διατροφή των καναρινιών σου και να χορηγείς την  αυγοτροφή ή τα συμπληρώματα που περιέχουν υψηλά ποσοστά πρωτεϊνών..

----------


## xasimo

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου Κωστα. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι περιοδο Αυγουστο - Σεπτεμβριο που υποτιθεται εχουμε την πτεροροια δεν τα περιποιηθηκα οπως επρεπε (συμπληρωματα, μπανια κτλ) γτ ελειπα σε διακοπες. Δεν περιμενα τετοια εξελιξη..
Οσον αφορα τον ηλιο τα πουλια ειναι παντα εξω. Μονο που δεν τα βλεπει αμεσα ο ηλιος. Θελω να πω δεν πεφτει πανω τους, ειναι κατω απο σκιαστρο.
Τα αλατα τα εχω ακουσει αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει, μαλλον θα ηρθε ο καιρος...

Σ' ευχαριστω και παλι και ολα τα υπολοιπα παιδια για τις συμβουλες σας!

----------


## kostasm3

δεν χρειαζεται να τα βαραει ο ηλιος στο κεφαλι για να παρουν τις βιταμινες που πρεπει απο αυτον...
σκεψου μονο αν ο ανθρωπος δεν βλεπει φως του ηλιου τι παθαινει..αυτο φτανει..οπως εχω ξανα πει συνδιαζουμε τις αρρωστειες του ανθρωπου με των πουλιων ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα..
μην με ευχαριστεις κατερινα το παν ειναι να λεμε αυτο που ξερουμε κ να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον..
την βιταμινη Α βαλτην πιο πολυ..δηλ καντην 3 με 4 φορες τον μηνα μεχρι να στρωσει η φτερουγα..
κ για τα νυχια που μεγαλωνουν γρηγορα να ξερεις οτι εχει επιρροη κ αυτη η βιταμινη..
αν θες σε καμια βδομαδα ξανα ανεβασε φωτο να δουμε το πουλακι..

----------


## xasimo

Πιο πανω εννουσα οτι βαζω καθε τελος του μηνα, για μια ολοκληρη εβδομαδα βιτ Α, καθε μερα. Τωρα δινω πρωτεινες. Προτεινεις να τις αντικαταστησω με βιτ Α ? Μεχρι να στρωσει η φτερουγα 3-4 φορες τον μηνα, δηλαδη μια φορα την βδομαδα ας πουμε? Θα παρω και αλατα να την ψεκασω γιατι δεν πολυπαει στο μπανιο τωρα το χειμωνα.
Ναι θα ξαναβαλω φωτο εννοειται.

----------


## kostasm3

ααα...οκ..απλα καταλαβα οτι δινεις 1 μερα καθε μηνα..
αν ειναι ετσι εισαι οκ..
οχι μην σταματησεις την βιταμινη α...χωρισε τον μηνα ωστε να δινεις 1 εβδομαδα βιταμινη α κ 1 πρωτεινη...στο ενδιαμεσο δωσε σκετο νερακι...

----------


## xasimo

Λοιπον σημερα το πρωι ειχα κλεισει ραντεβου να παω στον κτηνιατρο. Πριν παω τον ειχα ρωτησει πρωτα αν πιστευει οτι μπορει να το διαχειριστει (αγχος εγω....). Μου απαντησε με ειλικρινια πως αν πιστευει οτι δεν μπορει δεν θα το ρισκαρει... οποτε ηρεμησα λιγο και πηγα.

Εγω ειχα χλωμιασει λιγο καθολη την επεμβαση, που δεν κρατησε πανω απο 10 λεπτα, και ευτυχως την εκανε χωρις να δωσει αναισθησια (βασικα αυτο ηταν το μεγαλυτερο αγχος μου..)
Την αφαιρεσε την κυστη, που η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχε παρει μια ασχημη μορφη τις τελευταιες μερες. 

Αυτο που με ανησηχησε πιο πολυ και αποφασισα να την παω ειναι οτι, οπως ειχε πει ο Κωστας (kostasm3), δεν μπορουσε να πεταξει με ευκολια απο κλαδι σε κλαδι τις τελευταιες μερες και οτι δεν ειχε καμια διαθεση. 
Επιπλεον εχασε αποτομα φτερωμα στο λαιμο της και απ' οτι μου ειπε και ο γιατρος περνα τωρα την πτεροροια (δεν ξερω αν μου το ειχετε πει και εσεις αλλα δεν το καταλαβα...νομιζα μονο Αυγουστο - Σεπτεμβριο γινεται αυτο..)

Μου ειπε να τις δινω Baytril για μια βδομαδα και να τις βαζω 2 φορες την μερα betadine με μπατονετα. Αφου τελειωσει η αντιβιωση να τις δωσω συμπληρωμα γαι πτεροροια για 7-10 μερες.

Το πουλι μου φαινεται ελαφρως πιο ευδιαθετο, τουλαχιστον ετσι θελω να πιστευω...

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν τον ρωτησα αν μπορω να τις βαζω μπανιο με αλατα ή γενικα μπανιο...με ανοιχτη πληγη...εσεις τι λετε??

Παραθετω φωτο πριν και μετα την επεμβαση.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Θα τις βαζω καθημερινα αυγοτροφη με κια-καμελινα, ακομα κι αν ειναι χειμωνας, γιατι μου φαινεται αδυναμη. 

Τεσπα αυτα...θελω να ελπιζω οτι θα ανακαμψει γτ δειχνει πολυ ταλαιπωρημενη...  :sad:

----------


## kostas karderines

κατερινα νομιζω οτι καλα εκανες και την πηγες γιατι αντι να καλυτερεψει εγινε χειροτερα!και απ οτι φαινεται εκανε καλη δουλεια!καποια πουλακια περνανε πτεροροια καθυστερημενα.η γνωμη μου ειναι χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καλυτερα να μην τις εβαζες για μπανιο για μερικες μερες,ισως και αυτη να μην εχει διαθεση τωρα!βαλτης να τρωει οτι τις αρεσει στην κατασταση τις για να παρει τα πανω της!ολα καλα θα πανε και περαστικα στην ομορφη!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες να κανεις για την μπιμπικα. 
κανε αυτα που σου ειπε ο γιατρος και ολα θα πανε μια χαρα.
οσο για το μπανιο κανε αυτο που λεει ο Κωστας (karderines).

----------


## xasimo

Καμια διαθεση δεν εχει για μπανιο. Αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο. Και γω νομιζω καλυτερα μεχρι να κακαδιασει η πληγη να μην της βαζω μπανιο ουτε να την ψεκαζω...

Δεν ξερω αν εκανα οτι καλυτερο Κωστα..ισως επρεπε να την παω και πιο νωρις..θα δειξει η πορεια φανταζομαι...

----------


## kostas karderines

Μην το βλέπεις έτσι γιατί και οι περισσότεροι δεν πρόκειται να το πήγαιναν ποτέ!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> ....οι περισσότεροι δεν πρόκειται να το πήγαιναν ποτέ!


αυτο ακριβως...

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα εκανες το σωστοτερο που μπορουσες .Η κυστη ειχε ανοιξει αλλα οχι σε ξερη μορφη .Ηθελε επεμβαση .Αντιβιωση με αλλαγη διαλυματος καθε μερα  , betadine (ρωτα μονο αν το βαζεις αναραιωτο ή πρεπει να το αραιωνεις λιγο να μην ειναι καυστικο ή μηπως ειναι καλυτερα αλοιφη betadine ) και οχι μπανιο αυτο το διαστημα .Τροφη ενισχυμενη και αν ειχες σκετο κανναβουρι ειναι οτι καλυτερο να εδινε εξτρα παραλληλα με το κανονικο μιγμα  ,αν το πουλι δειχνει καρινιασμενο απο κατω

----------


## kostas karderines

κατερινα καλημερα,πως παει  το κοριτσι?

----------


## xasimo

betadine αλοιφη δεν το σκεφτηκα...δεν μου ειπε κατι για αραιωμα αλλα νομιζω και γω η αλοιφη ειναι καλυτερη γιατι στεκεται και καλυτερα πανω στην πληγη. φοβαμαι βεβαια πως θα βαψει σιγα σιγα με το betadine αλλα φανταζομαι αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο...
εχω σκετο καναβουρι και της προσθεσα σημερα μια πρεζα παραπανω στο κανονικο μειγμα. Να της εβαζα σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα? δεν εχω προβλημα. παντως η καρινα που την κοιταξα ενταξει μου φαινεται αλλα σιγουρα εχει αδυνατησει.

Καλα μου φαινεται Κωστα αλλα οχι και τελεια απο αποψη διαθεσης. Φαντασου βαζω το χερι μου μεσα και δεν κουνιεται. Ή θα το εχει συνηθησει με τα τοσα πιασιματα ή δεν την πολυπαλευει να πεταξει. Μακαρι να ειναι το πρωτο.

Εβαλα χωρισμα να μην πινει και η αλλη την αντιβιωση. Της εβαλα τα παντα μεσα στο κλουβι. Αυγο, αυγοτροφη με κια καμελινα, μηλο, δυοσμο φρεσκο, μπροκολο, εχτρα καναβουρι....ας φαει οτι της κανει ορεξη και ας μου παχυνει και λιγο παραπανω μεχρι να ερθει στα ισια της.

Σας ευχαριστω ολους γiα το ενδιαφερον  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν εχει λιπος στην κοιλια ,βαλε εξτρα ταιστρα με κανναβουρι και υπερεπαρκεια σε κανονικο μιγμα να τρωει αυτες τις ημερες οσο θελει

----------


## xasimo

οχι δεν εχει καθολου λιπος. και ατο ελαχιστο που ειχε εδω #5 πλεον δεν υπαρχει..

----------


## kostas karderines

Κατερίνα πήρε τα πάνω τις καθόλου ή χιονάτη???

----------


## xasimo

Χαιρεται και παλι! Μου φαινεται πως το πουλι το ταλαιπωρει κατι περισσοτερο απο τη πτεροροια και την κυστη. πινει συνεχως νερο και ειναι συνεχεια πανω απο την ταιστρα, τρωει αλλα δεν μου φαινεται να παιρνει βαρος.

σημερα καθοταν κουρνιασμενο αρκετη ωρα και ειναι γενικα πολυ νωχελικο. Δεν θα μπορεσω να την παω πριν το σαββατο στον κτηνιατρο γτ δεν εχω μεταφορικο τα απογευματα. Για δειτε κουτσουλιες...δεν μου φαινονται καθολου καλες. κοιλια δεν μπορω να παρω φοβαμαι με το φτερο μην την πληγωσω, λιγο που την ειδα δεν ειχε κατι περιεργο εκτος το οτι εχει αδυνατησει.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostas karderines

Ισως να ειναι απο την ταλαιπωρια και το στρες που εχει περασειεχει κάνει καρίνα?!Ο jk θα σε βοηθήσει σιγουρα Κατερίνα!εύχομαι το καλύτερο....

----------


## xasimo

Ε ναι σιγουρα και γω το σκεφτομαι αυτο. Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο να την πιανω δυο φορες τη μερα να της βαζω betadine και αλλες τοσες που την επιανα να της βαζω λαδι πριν. Σ'ευχαριστω, το ξερω πως ευχεσαι να πανε ολα καλα και εκτιμω το ενδιαφερον σου  ::

----------


## jk21

να δουμε κοιλια .εχει διαρροια 

θυμισε μου πια αντιβιωση πινει; baytril ;

----------


## xasimo

Ναι κ. Δημητρη baytril 0,5% 
εδω η κοιλια. Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα, το κινητο αρχιζει και τα χανει. Ελπιζω να κανουν. Σε συγκριση με εδω #1 διακρινονται κατι καφε σημαδια -  στην φωτο δεν πολυφαινονται.. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

(εχει λερωθει και το ποπουδακι ....  :Ashamed0001: )

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τι δοσολογια σου εχει δωσει για το Baytril?

----------


## xasimo

το 0,5 ειναι. δοσολογια 2ml σε 100 νερου ή επειδη εχω 50αρες ποτιστρες τον ρωτησα και μου ειπε 1 μλ σε αυτες.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

1μλ σε 50αρα ποτιστρα μου ακουγεται πολυ. την εχεις δει να πινει? με ποια συριγγα το μετρας? 
κανω μερικες γελιες ερωτησεις για να ειμαστε σιγουροι...
μεχρι να σου απαντησει ο jk για δοσολογια, βαλτην σε ζεστο μερος μεσα στο σπιτι.

το baytril να το διαλύεις σε γυαλινο σκευος και μετα να το βαζεις στην πλαστικη ποτιστρα. 

για κοκκιδια εχεις καποιο φαρμακο?

----------


## xasimo

με την απλη αναλογικη γτ σου ακουγεται πολυ? να την βαλω σε κατοσταρα τοτε...
κοιτα δεν την μετραω με συρριγα γτ ειναι με απλικατερ το φαρμακο. Μου ειπε μια δοση - μια "τσιρια" πως να το πω...?
γτ να τη διαλυω σε γυαλινο, δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα ειμαι περιεργη..
δεν εχω κατι για κοκκιδια...
πινει  παρα πολυ νερο τις τελευταιες μερες..

----------


## Pidgey

Η δοσολογία που γράφει το baytril στις οδηγίες είναι 10ml στο 1 λίτρο νερού. Στα 50 ml νερού αναλογικά πάει 0,5ml baytril.

Πάρε μια σύριγγα καλύτερα να είσαι σίγουρη.

----------


## xasimo

Ρε παιδια θα τρελαθουμε τωρα....Νικο εχεις δικιο γραφει 10μλ στο λιτρο!
 περαν αυτου γραφει το 1ml  περιεχει 5 mg δραστικης ουσιας και θελουμε για θεραπεια 10 mg ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους! 
δηλαδη εγω δινοντας 1 ml = 5 mg δινω δοσολογια για σωματικο βαρος μισου κιλου....??????
Και δεν αναφερει πουθενα οτι η μια δοση ειναι 1 ml...εχει γουστο...
εγω εκανα απλα οτι μου ειπε ο γιατρος!

Λοιπον μολις το μετρησα η δοση βγαινει ακριβως 0,5 ml ..............

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το μπαιτριλ το διαλύουμε σε γυαλινο σκευος γιατι κανει αντιδρασει οταν ερχεται σε επαφη με το πλαστικο και κρυσταλλώνει.

οσο για την δοσολογια περιμενε τον jk. στα πουλια δεν ακολουθαμε τις οδηγιες τις συσκευασιας...

εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου οτι ενας ψεκασμος ειναι 1μλ...

----------


## xasimo

Κωστα δεν ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες της συσκευασιας. Οτι μου ειπε ο γιατρος εκανα. Το μετρησα με συριγγα τους ενος ml και βγαινει στο μισο. θα το κανω με τη συριγγα απο δω και περα. σ'ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν ειπα οτι εσυ εκανες λαθος... υπαρχει αλλη δοσολογια για τα πουλια στην ποτιστρα και αλλη για να την δωσεις κατευθειαν στο στομα του πουλιου που για μενα ειναι καλυτερα.

*να μην δωσεις φαρμακο αν δεν σου πει τι δοσολογια ο jk.*

----------


## jk21

Η δοσολογια που δινουν σχεδον παντα οι γιατροι ειναι 1 ml στα 100 νερου .Αν δινοτανε τελικα σε αυτη την ποσοτητα  ,δεν εχει ευθυνη το baytril για τη διαρροια μαλλον (υπαρχει σιγουρα ... δειτε την αμαρα λερωμενη ) αλλα αν ειναι περισσοτερη ισως του πειραξε τη χλωριδα του 

Το συκωτι ειναι ελαφρως ερεθισμενο ενω δεν ητανε και υπαρχει διαφοροποιηση στην ιδανικη εικονα στα εντερα αλλα δεν ειναι ακομα πρησμενα 

Θα σου προτεινα να διαλυσεις  στην 100αρα 1 ml baytril και μιση καψουλα των 50 mg ultra levure απο φαρμακειο *Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά*και ενημερωνεις αυριο τον γιατρο για αλλαγη αγωγης απο baytril σε cosumix  . Να σου δωσει και τροπο χορηγησης (διαλυση για δοσολογια baytril ) στο στομα αν δεις οτι το πουλι δεν πινει νερο .Νομιζω ομως ειπες πινει .... Αν δεν πινει θα το δεις να εχει μισοκλειστα συχνα τα ματια  .....

----------


## xasimo

Η συνταγη γραφει 2 μλ στα 100. μου ειπε πως καθε δοση ειναι 1 μλ και τοση εβαζα τοσες μερες,στα 50 μλ. 
τελικα η καθε δοση βγαινει στα 0,5μλ (την μετρησα 2 φορες) αρα στα 50 ειναι σωστη η δοσολογια συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες  - οχι συμφωνα με την συνταγη. δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα οποτε φανταζομαι, δεν πηρε παραπανω. θα βαλω 1 μλ στα 100 λοιπον και θα παρω και πρεβιοτικα. Νερο πινει παραπανω απο το κανονικο.

Θα παρω και τον γιατρο αυριο και θα δειξει. Πιστευετε οτι εχει θεμα με κοκκιδια?

----------


## jk21

Απο το στρες ισως αναπτυχθηκαν αλλα δινω και καποια περιπτωση σε μικροβιο που το baytril δεν πιανει (αν και λιγο απιθανο αυτο ) ή διαταραχη της ΄χλωριδας του εντερου απο το φαρμακο ... το συκωτι ομως; γιατι ; αν η δοση ηταν οκ δεν εχει λογο ... αρα κοκκιδια ή μικροβιο μαλλον

----------


## kostas karderines

κατερινα πως παει η μικρη?την πηγες στον γιατρο?

----------


## xasimo

Ναι Κωστα την πηγα, μολις γυρισα. Δωστε μου λιγο χρονο να ψαξω για την "διαγνωση" και θα σας πω μετα  :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Λοιπον επειδη σε αυτο το θεμα δεν ξερω τι αλλο θα προκυψει  :Sick0018:  ας τα ξεξαθαρισω λιγο γιατι κι εγω αρχιζω να μπερδευομαι.

Αρχικα με το θεμα της κυστης νομιζω πως ειμαστε σε παρα πολυ καλο δρομο. Η πληγη βλεπω οτι εχει σχεδον ιαθει εξ΄ολοκληρου αρα *ελπιζω* πως με αυτο τουλαχιστον εχουμε κλεισει.

[IMG][/IMG]

Στο θεμα με την κοιλιτσα τωρα... Οταν ειπα στον γιατρο οτι εχω δει μια διαφοροποιηση σε σχεση με πριν, οτι δηλαδη εχουν φανει τα εντερακια και μαλλον και το συκωτι της, προσπαθωντας να τον προτρεψω να τα κοιταξει και αυτος... με λοξοκοιταξε και μου λεει "πως την καταλαβες την διαφοροποιηση?". Του λεω τα κοιταζω μια φορα τον μηνα προληπτικα να βεβαιωθω πως ολα ειναι ok.
Η απαντηση του ηταν αποστομωτικη : "Γιατι καθεσαι και τα επεξεργαζεσαι ετσι τα πουλακια? Γατακια ειναι νομιζεις? " Δεν θα σχολιασω γτ θα γινω κακια και σεβομαι την επιστημη του. Το θεμα ειναι πως δεν την κοιταξε στην κοιλια και γι αυτο θα σας βαλω φωτο να μου πειτε αν θελετε εσεις την γνωμη σας. 

[IMG][/IMG]

(για να καταλαβω κι εγω καλα...αυτο που εχω κυκλωσει ειναι το συκωτι και δεν θα επρεπε να φαινεται..?)

[IMG][/IMG]
       (αυτη ειναι πανω στην μπλουζα μου  :: )
[IMG][/IMG]


Παμε στη πτεροροια τωρα. Το προηγουμενο Σαββατο που το ειχα παει ειχα προσεξει πως στο λαιμο, εκτος τα πουπουλα που του πεφτουν, ειχε και κατι κιτρινα "πραγματακια"...τον ρωτησα τι ειναι αυτα και μου ειπε πως εχει λερωθει απο το ελαιολαδο μαλλον που της εβαζα. Βασικα δεν εβαζα τοσο ψηλα εγω λαδι αλλα δεν εδωσα και σημασια..λεω αυτο θα 'ναι'.....
Χτες...ο γιατρος εδωσε εκει βαση γτ οντως εχει χασει πολλα πουπουλα τοπικα. Ο λαιμος της εχει απογυμνωθει σε αυτο το σημειο και πισω απο το σβερκο και αυτο οσο παει και επεκτεινεται. Δεν εχω ξαναπερασει πτεροροια με τα πουλακια αλλα δεν μου φαινεται φυσιολογικο να τα χανει μονο σε ενα σημειο.  Η διαγνωση ηταν οτι εχει ψωριαση (ανεφερε τη λεξη και ακαρεα) ..μαλιστα...αλλο παλι και αυτο ετσι να εχουμε και ποικιλια...
Ψαχνοντας για την ψωριαση δεν βρηκα και πολλα. 

*Ακάρεα των πτερών. Πάρα πολλά τα είδη που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία  αυτή. Τα συνηθέστερα ταξινομούνται ανάμεσα σε  τρείς… υπεροικογένειες,  Analgoidea, Pterolichoidea και Freyanoidea. Ζουν συνήθως μόνιμα επάνω  στα καλάμια ή τα γένια των πτερών και τρέφονται με την κυτταρίνη τους.  Μπορούν να καταπολεμηθούν με εντομοκτόνα και παρασιτοκτόνα σπρέι, αλλά  και σκόνες. Χρειάζεται ή άμεση επαφή τους με τα σκευάσματα, για την  θανάτωσή τους. Η μεγαλύτερη ενόχληση  είναι ότι δημιουργούν εμφανή  προβλήματα στην ποιότητα του πτερώματος.  Η ακαταστασία των φτερών αλλά  και το σπάσιμο πολλών εξ αυτών , είναι παράγοντες πολύ ενοχλητικοί για  τα πουλιά. Το άγχος από την αδυναμία περιποίησης του πτερώματος τα  οδηγεί, σε συνεχή αφαίρεση τους, πολλές φορές, ακόμα και μετά την  καταπολέμηση των ακάρεων. Με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούνται κενά στο  πτέρωμα, καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια του έτους. Κάποια άλλα είδη αυτών των  ακάρεων, κατοικούν στο δέρμα των πουλιών και δημιουργούν ιδιαίτερες  ενοχλήσεις και κνησμό. Η παρουσία τους εκεί για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα  δίνει την εντύπωση ,μιας γενικής δερματοπάθειας που εμφανίζεται σαν  ξηροδερμία και χρόνια πτερόρροια. πηγη : http://el-timbrado.weebly.com/alphakappa940rhoepsilonalpha-psiepsilon943rhoepsilonsigmaf.html

**Ψώρα Φτερών*
 Προκαλεί απώλεια φτερών και ξηρότητα στην επιδερμίδα, στα μέρη όπου  έχει προσβάλει το πουλί και που συνήθως είναι ο λαιμός και το σώμα. Τα  κύρια φτερά πτήσης και τα φτερά της ουράς συνήθως δεν προσβάλλονται. πηγη : http://oxilithos.com/%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE...9%CF%84%CE%B1/

Και καπου αλλου διαβασα οτι παρατηρειται μια αλευρωδης φαιοκιτρινη μαζα. 


Τα "πραγματακια" αυτα εχουν φυγει απο πανω της, απο οσο ειδα, πλεον. Το μονο που μπορω να σας δειξω ειναι αυτο που ηταν κατω στο κλουβι. 

[IMG][/IMG]

και ο λαιμος της που οντως φαινεται σαν να εχει ξηροδερμια.

[IMG][/IMG]

θεραπεια αυτη. Να της βαλω το μισο τοπικα μια μερα, και μετα απο 15 μερες το αλλο μισο. (μου ειπε το φαρμακο ειναι για σκυλια και γατια) και να της δινω και βιταμινες.

[IMG][/IMG]

Αυτα τα "ολιγα". Εχω πελαγωσει εγω... να σας πελαγωσω λιγο κι εσας  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## xasimo

Ξεχασα να αναφερω πως το πουλι απο διαθεση ειναι καλα κατα τα αλλα. 
Επισης αν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα εδω με ψωριαση δεν το βρισκω...(μονο με ενα κουνελο βρηκα  :: ) η αναζητηση δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν δουλευει σωστα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια βελτιωμενη αλλα περιεργη ακομα 

το συκωτι λιγοτερο ερεθισμενο 

η κοιλια καθαρη απο πρησμενα εντερα ,ξανα στην ιδανικη εικονα 

αυτο το κομματι φτερου με το κιτρινο που εχει ,αν ηταν πλησιον της κυστης ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο .Ειναι σαν το υλικο που ειχε η κυστη εσωτερικα αλλα στεγνο 

αν ηταν αλλου ισως ειναι προβλημα 

το πουλι στρεσσαριστηκε και σε πρωτη φαση η πτεροροια δεν με ανησυχει ,εκτος αν συνεχιστει

το baytril ποσο το εδωσες; ποτε σταματησε;

η selamectin ειναι αντιστοιχη ουσια της μοξιδεκτινης και της ιβερμεκτινης για ακαρεα και καποια ειδη σκουληκιων

----------


## xasimo

Τα κομματακια αυτα δεν ηταν κοντα στην κυστη. Η κυστη ηταν στη ακρη της φτερουγας και αυτα ηταν στον λαιμο της στο πλαι και στη ραχη ψηλα, απο την μια μερια μονο. 
Baytril εδωσα απο Σαββατο μεχρι και Τριτη μια δοση =0,5 μλ (οπως ειπα πως την μετρησα) στα 50μλ. Απο Τεταρτη μεχρι και Σαββατο 1μλ στα 100 + πρεβιοτικο. 
Εγω θα της το βαλω το φαρμακο σημερα, θα της βαλω βιταμινες και πρεβιοτικο για 1 βδομαδα (μπορω στην ιδια ποτιστρα φανταζομαι) θα της βαζω και καθε μερα μπανακι και αν δεν δω κατι ανησυχητικο θα την αφησω λιγο στην ηρεμια της, γτ πολυ την πασπατεψα και φοβαμαι το μεγαλυτερο κακο της εχω κανει εγω, θελοντας και μη.

----------


## jk21

Απο αυριο δεν χρειαζεται φαρμακο (baytril ) ,εκτος αν σου εχει πει ο γιατρος κατι διαφορετικο 

τα αλλα τα κανεις οπως σου ειπε και παρατηρεις αν το πουλακι εχει κατι τετοιο και στα φτερα που υπαρχουν

----------


## xasimo

To φαρμακο το χω κοψει απο χτες. Μου ειπε δεν θελει αλλη αντιβιωση. Μονο το selamectin μενει να της εφαρμοσω αλλα περιμενω ενισχυσεις  :Anim 59:

----------


## kostasm3

για μενα κακος που σου εδωσε baytril..τι διεγνωσε κ σου εδωσε baytril?
τοση δυνατη αντιβιωση γιατι?για μια μικρη ενδειξη στο συκωτι ή ακαρεα που δεν ειναι κ σιγουρος...
εκτος αν δεν διαβασα εγω τα ποστ καλα κ εκανε κ αλλη διαγνωση..
δευτερον εκει που εχει χασει τα πουπουλα στο λαιμο παρε ενα φακο κ φωτησε τον λαιμο της..
αν δεις καποια μαυρα στιγματα στον προλοβο ναι ειναι ακαρεα..
εχεις καποια ενδειξη για ακαρεα?
λαχανιασμα,υγρα στην μυτη,βρασιμο,βιξιμο κατι?
καπως ετσι πρεπει να το κανεις..


οσον αφορα τις κουτσουλιες κατα 80% για μενα ειναι απο την αντιβιωση..ειναι πολυ πρασινα αλλα παλι καλα στερεα...
συνεχισε να του δινεις προβιοτικο κ αν σου ειναι εφικτο μαζι με βιταμινη Κ στο νερο για μια εβδομαδα ακομα...το πουλακι εχει χασει την εντερικη χλωριδα απο την αντιβιωση..

----------


## xasimo

Κωστα τι να σου πω κι εγω...*προσπαθω* να εμπιστευτω τον γιατρο...οχι για κανενα αλλο λογο αλλα γιατι δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να του φερω αντιεπιχειρημα.

Αν θελεις την προσωπικη μου αποψη δεν πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι καλος στη δουλεια του (πηγα εκει μετα απο καλες συστασεις και στην κυστη εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια, να λεμε και τα καλα...) αλλα το οτι καποιος ειναι καλος κτηνιατρος δεν σημαινει οτι μπορει να εξετασει και φωκια...
Θελω να πω δεν ειναι τυχαιο που υπαρχουν ειδικευμενοι σε πτηνα γιατροι. Εμενα προσωπικα με πειραξε που δεν της κοιταξε την κοιλια...
Το baytril το εδωσε υποτιθεται γτ ειχε διαρροια και πριν το αρχισει, αλλα και ισως να προλαβει λοιμωξη απο την πληγη , για το δευτερο δεν ειμαι σιγουρη. 
Οσον αφορα τωρα τα ακαρεα μιλησε για ψωριαση και ακαρεα του δερματος, οχι της τραχειας, αν εννοεις αυτα. Δεν ξερω κιολας νομιζω δεν ειναι τα ιδια...
Παντως συμπτωματα για ακαρεα τραχειας οχι δεν εχει, αν με ρωτας για αυτα παραπανω. Θα την κοιτουσα στον προβολο αλλα δεν βρισκω λογο να την στρεσσαρω παλι.
Το φαρμακο της το εβαλα ηδη και βλεπομεν....
 Ηθελα να σε ευχαριστησω και για την προτροπη σου να παω να αφαιρεσω την κυστη. Επρεπε να γινει....

----------


## kostasm3

πρωτον μην με ευχαριστεις,οτι μπορουμε ολοι κανουμε εδω στην σελιδα ωστε να προλαβαινουμε προβληματα..
οσον αφορα τον doctora το ειπες κ μονη σου ειναι κτηνιατρος κ οχι πτηνιατρος..
το baytril ΠΟΤΕ δεν το δινουν για διαρροια ειναι μεγαλης ακτινας αντιβιοτικο κ παρα πολυ βαρυ κ δυνατο για το στομαχι του πουλιου..
θα συμφωνησω οτι ειπε οτι ειναι ακαρεα του δερματος αλλα θα μπορουσε να σου δωσει μια αλοιφη απλη κ οχι σκονη για δερματα γατας κ σκυλου..γιατι για αυτο ειναι το φαρμακο που σου εδωσε,το selamectin (σελαμεκτινη)
οπως σου ειπα κ πιο πανω για μενα δωσε στο νερο προβιοτικο μαζι με βιταμινη Κ για μια εβδομαδα (καθε μερα αλλαγμα φυσικα) κ μετα να ξαναδουμε κουτσουλιες κ συκωτι...οχι πολυβιταμινες...

----------


## jk21

το baytril το εδωσε σαν αναγκαιο κακο  ( post 48 ) σαν προφυλαξη απο την επεμβαση .Υστερα απο εγχειρηση εστω και ηπια οπως αυτη της κυστης ,επιβαλλεται χρηση αντιβιωσης  .Αν δεν εδινε αυτη ,θα  επρεπε aygmentin ή αλλη ευραιου φασματος και σιγουρα δραστικη και σε σταφυλοκοκκο .Οποια και να εδινε ,θα ηταν δυσκολη για την εντερικη της χλωριδα ,αφου πιο ηπια δεν ειναι σιγουρα αποτελεσματικη 



Περι φτερωματος δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο ...

----------


## kostasm3

δημητρη συμφωνω μαζι σου..
ναι μετα απο επεμβαση πρεπει να δωθει αντιβιωση..οχι επειδη εχει διαρροια οπως ειπε στην κοπελα ο doctoras..
υπαρχουν αρκετες καλες αντιβιωσεις ευρεως φασματος κ ελαφριες για την εντερικη χλωριδα..
οσον αφορα το φτερωμα επειδη μου εχει τυχει συμβαινει απο το στρες..οπως κ σε ανθρωπους απο το στρες υπαρχουν βλαβες στο δερμα ή στα μαλλια...

----------


## xasimo

Μετα απο 10 μερες με προβιοτικο και με βιτ.Κ (βασικα δεν εδωσα σκετη Κ γιατι δεν βρηκα...εδωσα μια που ειχε και Κ μεσα, συγκεκριμενα Κ3) οι κουτσουλιες και η κοιλια φαινονται μια χαρα σε μενα. 
Το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι πως ειναι λιγο διογκωμενη η αμαρα της και γενικα κελαιδαει πολυ εντονα αυτες τις μερες...μηπως ειναι *και* πυρωμενη...?

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Η κυστη τωρα φαινεται πως ξαναβγαινει...σιγα που θα τελειωναμε ετσι ευκολα και με αυτο... Θα την αφησω να ερθει σε σημειο που να μπορει να ξανααφαιρεθει και θα παω να της την ξαναβγαλω. Τι να κανω? 

[IMG][/IMG]

Στο λαιμο μου φαινεται σταματησε να μαδαει αλλα δεν την βλεπω να βγαζει και καινουργια φτερα.. 

[IMG][/IMG]

Γενικα ολα αυτα τα παρουσιαζω οχι για μου προτεινεται κατι κατ' αναγκην..αλλα κυριως για να εχει μια ροη το θεμα και να μην κοβεται αποτομα. Να βγει δηλαδη και κανενα συμπερασμα στο τελος...

Αυτο που εχω αποφασισει εγω ειναι να της παρεχω οτι καλυτερο μπορω απο αποψη τροφης και βιταμινων. Να της βαζω καθημερινα μπανιο με αλατα και να μπαινει οποτε αυτη θελει (γιατι ακομα και με το ψεκασμα την βλεπω και στρεσσαρεται) και γενικα να μην την πιανω. Αφου δεν εχει κατι ανησυχητικο απο οσο βλεπω εγω τουλαχιστον  σε κοιλια και κουτσουλιες και αφου απο διαθεση ειναι παραπανω και απο μια χαρα, ας αφησω την φυση και τον χρονο να κανει την δουλεια του...

Απλα αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει μηπως ειναι οντως πυρωμενη...? Να την εβαζα στο σπιτι να μην βλεπει φως? Την βλεπω και εχει τρελη ορεξη. Πολλες φορες η ουρα της κοιταει ταβανι, ειναι ενδειξη πυρωματος και αυτο?

----------


## jk21

Σκετη βιτ Κ δινουμε αν δινουμε παραλληλα και κοκκιδιοστατικο αλλιως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα 

η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη πια 

ουτε απυρωτη θα την ελεγα ουτε πυρωμενη αλλα δειχνει να εχει καποια διογκωση η περιοχη  . ας ακουσουμε και τα παιδια ,γιατι μην νομιζεις οτι εχουν περασει και ενα σωρο πουλια απο τα χερια μου πυρωμενα ....

η κυστη ξαναβγαινει γιατι προφανως δεν καθαριστηκε καλα ...

----------


## kostas karderines

κατερινα και για μενα μια χαρα δειχνει!χαιρομαι γιατι ξερω τι αδυναμια τις εχεις!οσο για την κυστη δεν ξερω!τα φτερα θα καθυστερησουν αρκετα να βγουν.....!εγω προσωπικα αφου δεν το βλεπω αδυνατισμενο δεν το φοβαμαι!ισως να πηγαινει για πυρωμα.......δεν φαινεται καλα στην φωτο!

----------


## xasimo

Πηγα να ξαναγραψω ευχαριστω αντε τη γλυτωσατε παλι... 
Κωστα κι εγω καλα την βλεπω, θελω να πιστευω. Απο πυρωματα δεν ξερω αλλα ειναι σιγουρα διογκομενη χαμηλα. Κελαιδαει απιστευτα πολυ και σηκωνει την ουρα σαν να ψαχνει κατι....επειδη δεν θελω να χουμε *και τετοια* θα την βαλω μεσα μην βλεπει τοσο φως γιατι αν αρχισει και κανει και αυγα ενταξει...δεν την βλεπω καλα. 
Αυτο το κοριτσι εχει βγει πιο αναποδο κι απο μενα! Αλλα ειμαι θετικη ως προς την εξελιξη της  :Happy:  οσο για την κυστη σιγουρα θελει ξανα-αφαιρεση αλλα οχι προς το παρον!

----------


## jk21

κελαηδα και σηκωνει και την ουρα ....  ε μαλλον ξεκαθαρο 

το θεμα ειναι ... εχεις αλλο αρσενικο κοντα;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν ειχα ποτε πουλι με κυστη, αλλα απο οτι εχω ακουσει καλυτερα να μην την βαλεις για αναπαραγωγη. μαλλον ειναι κληρονομικο ελατωμα.

το πουλακι δειχνει οτι ειναι καλα και αυτο ειναι ευχάριστο!

----------


## kostas karderines

προσεχε ομως γιατι αν εχει ζεστη μεσα θα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα οσον αφορα το πυρωμα!!!εαν τρωει και αβγο........!

----------


## xasimo

Τα αρσενικα ειναι σε σημειο που δεν εχουν οπτικη επαφη και τα αρσενικα δεν κελαιδανε και πολυ. Κελαιδα και σηκωνει την αμαρα αλλα οχι ταυτοχρονα οπως εδω 




αλλα κελαιδα και τιτιβιζει και πολλες φορες ειναι σηκωμενη η ουρα της. 

Κωστα karderines και εξω που κανει κρυο ομως δεν βλεπω να την επηρεαζει  :Confused0007:  αυγο ναι εχει φαει πολυ αυτην την πειοδο λογο καταστασης...

Κωστα Αντισυμβατικε (πολλοι Κωστηδες σε αυτο το φορουμ...) δεν θα την βαλω για αναπαραγωγη αν δεν την δω στα συγκαλα της. Αν ειναι ομως καλα...δεν θα ειναι χειροτερο για το πουλι να μην ζευγαρωσει και φετος....? Και περσι μου εκανε τζουφια αυγα...

Θα την ξανακοιταξω χαμηλα και θα δω...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

για μενα δεν θα ειναι χειροτερο, απο οτι να εχεις αντι για ενα πουλι με κυστη, να εχεις 5-6.

μπορεις αν θες να την κανεις ζευγαρι, αλλα να πεταξεις τα δικα της αυγα και να βαλεις αυγα απο αλλη καναρα.

ασε πρωτα να δουμε τι θα πουν και οι καναριναδες που ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμενα για τις κυστες.

----------


## jk21

Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν κανει να το ζευγαρωσει με μαλακοφτερο πουλι buff  .Mε σκληροπτερο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο τα μικρα να εχουν προβλημα ,αλλα θεωρητικα υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες .Οταν ειχα καποτε γκλοστερ ειχα βγαλει πουλακια με τον ενα γονιο να ειχε μια φορα θεμα και τα μικρα δεν ειχαν ή δεν εμαθα ποτε να ειχαν προβλημα .Δεν μπορω να απαντησω εγκυρα .Ο Κωστας kostasm3  γνωριζει σιγουρα ,γιατι ειχε καποτε γκλοστε  αλλα γνωριζει και τα φτερωματα καλυτερα αφου εχει πουλια  τυπου

----------


## xasimo

Και εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο με τα μαλακοφτερα και τα σκληροπτερα...για αυτο δεν της πηρα τελειως λευκο για ζευγαρωμα αν και θα το ηθελα...
αλλα ειχα ακουσει και για μεγαλη θνησιμοτητα λευκο με λευκο υπολειπομενο...(αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν ειναι υπολειπομενο η δικη μου...) αλλα για σιγουρια δεν της πηρα λευκο ζευγαρι.

----------


## kostasm3

Καλησπερα κατερινα..
Καταρχην συγχαρητηρια που καταφερες κ εφερες το πουλακι υγιες..η κοιλια του ειναι 5καθαρη..
Να γνωριζεις η βιταμινη κ την δινουμε μετα απο αντιβιωσεις κ αντικοκκιδιακα ωστε να επανελθει η χλωριδα του εντερου στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα κ να μην υπαρχουν αιμοραγιες..(ενημερωση αν σου ξανα χρειαστεί) 
Οσον αφορα το πουλακι..
Ναι ειναι πυρωμενο κατα 60 με 70%..αλλα δεν ειναι πληρως..
Το εξογκομα δυστηχως δεν καθαριστηκε καλα κ ξαναβγηκε..καλο θα ηταν να την ξανα πας για μια επεμβαση..
Οσον αφορα το ζευγαρωμα..
Οντως μαλακοφτερα πουλια (buff) δεν πρεπει να μπαινουν με μαλακοφτερα γιατι δημιουργείται αυτο που περνας..
Χρειαζεσαι σκληροφτερο (yellow)
Κ απο οτι ειδα κ ο αρσενικος σου μαλακοφτερος ειναι..
Δεν θα εχεις προβλημα με θνησιμοτητα αλλα μονο με το φτερωμα των μικρων..
Κ οχι σε ολα..μπορει 1 μικρο στα 10 να σου παρουσιασει lump..
Η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου...
Κ παλι συγχαρητηρια για την επιμονη σου να σωσεις το πουλακι..

----------


## tasos-mo

Κατερίνα από την στιγμή που αποκλείουμε την αναπαραγωγή μαλακοφτερων μεταξύ τους, γιατί να βάλουμε ένα πουλί με lumps που έχει είδη το πρόβλημα..προσωπικά πιστεύω πουλιά με τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα δεν πρέπει να μπαίνουν για αναπαραγωγή ούτε κατά διάνοια.. και το λέω γιατί είχα περάσει από αυτή την φάση..είχα πάρει κάποτε από έναν γνωστό ένα τέτοιο πουλάκι γιατί είχε σκοπό να το αφήσει ελεύθερο..τσπ..έκανα μόνος μου τις επεμβασουλες,ταλαιπωρία και για το πουλί αλλά και για μένα..ΔΩΣΕ του φροντίδα και καλή(λιπαρή)διατροφή και όλα οκ..αναπαραγωγή όμως οχι.. Εσύ αποφασίζεις βέβαια αλλά σκέψου το πρώτα καλα..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στο 36:43 μιλαει για τις κυστες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

απο το 10:23 και μετα για το πτερωμα...

----------


## kostasm3

Λοιπον ανοιξαμε συζητηση για το φτερωμα..
Ο ανθρωπος στο βιντεο μιλαει για φτερωματα εκθεσιακα..αλλα αυτο φυσικα δεν ανερει κ τις απλες αναπαραγωγες..
δεν αποκλειει κανεις το ζευγαρωμα 2 πουλιων buff αρκει να μην ανηκουν στην κατηγορια πολυ μαλακα buff γιατι θα υπαρξουν lump..
οταν μιλαμε για καναρινια χρωματος δεν ισχυει τοσο το buff και το yellow αλλα εντονο κ χιονε..
για αυτο οι χρωματαδες οταν εχουν ασπρα τα βαζουν με κιτρινα,κοκκινα εντονα με χιονε,ασπρο υπολοιπομενο με κυριαρχο κ παει λεγοντας..
στο προβλημα της κατερινας ισχυει αυτο...
αν θελησει να ζευγαρωσει την θηλυκια επειδη ειναι λευκη πρεπει να βρει ενα κιτρινο ή ενα κυριαρχο λευκο ή αν δεν την ενδιαφερουν τα λευκα οτι αλλο χρωμα θελει..
οσον αφορα τα μακρυφτερα κ τα κοντοφτερα ειναι αλλη συζητηση κ εχει να κανει με τα καναρινια ποζιτουρας ή τυπου..
οσον αφορα την θηληκια της κοπελας υπαρχει περιπτωση κ στην αλλη πτερορια να ξανα κανει lump γιατι γεννηθηκε απο ζευγαρι με πολυ μαλακο φτερωμα..
για αυτο κ πρεπει να ψαξει για αρσενικο αλλου χρωματος ωστε να σταματησει αυτο κ στα μικρα που οπως ειπα σε προηγουμενο ποστ δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι θα βγαλουν γιατι παιζει κ το γονιδιο του αρσενικου..δηλ μπορει ο αρσενικος να γεννηθηκε απο πατερα σκληροφτερο κ απο μανα μαλακοφτερη αλλα να πηρε φτερωμα μαλακο..
το γονιδιο ομως παραμενει να υπαρχει μεσα του κ να δωσει πουλια κ μαλακα κ σκληρα..αυτο ομως φυσικα πρεπει να ειναι γνωστο απο το εκαστοτε εκτροφεα..
το φτερωμα ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση με πολυ διαβασμα..κ δεν βγαινει απο κουβεντες του ιντερνετ κ βιντεο...

----------


## xasimo

Παιδια ομολογω πως λιγο απογοητευτικα για τα περι "αναπαραγωγης". Θα τα λαβω υποψην μου ολα οσα μου ειπατε και θα παρω, οταν ερθει η στιγμη, την τελικη αποφαση.
Το θεμα μου βεβαια ειναι αρχικα μεχρι τοτε να ειναι πληρως υγειες το πουλι... 
Ισως κανω και αυτο που προτεινε ο Αντισυμβατικος. Δηλαδη να της βαλω αυγα απο την αλλη καναρα, για να της περασει η "καψα". Γιατι, οπως ειπα, και περσι ηθελε να γινει μαμα και απ'οτι φαινεται θελει και τωρα... Βεβαια το κατα ποσο θα το αντεξω να πεταξω τα δικα της...δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρη... :sad: 

Κωστα 3m ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα μου μαλακοφτερα....? #22
δεν ειμαι ακριβως σιγουρη για τον διαχωρισμο τους και προφανως δεν εχει να κανει μονο με το χρωμα...Μηπως αν την εβαζα με το σκουρο ελαχιστοποιουσα τις πιθανοτητες? Ρωταω σαν μια τελευταια ελπιδα...
Ειμαι πολυ ευγνομων για οσα μου ειπατε  :Happy: 

Νομιζω πως με προλαβες Κωστα...ποσταραμε ταυτοχρονα  ::

----------


## kostasm3

αν μπορεις κανε μου μια χαρη..
βγαλε απο το στηθος ενα πουπουλο βαλτο πανω σε μαυρο φοντο αν ειναι λευκο κ σε ασπρο φοντο αν ειναι σκουρο κ στειλτο μου σε φωτο αν θες απο ολα τα πουλακια σου να ξεχωρισουμε μερικα πραγματα..
απλα γραψε κατω απο καθε πουπουλο τι πουλακια ειναι

----------


## xasimo

Κωστα θα το κανω αυτο που μου λες, αν και απαιτει λιγο διαδικασια βεβαια..δεν μπορω να το κανω αμεσα προς το παρον γιατι θα χρειαστω βοηθεια.

Αλλα μου φαινεται σε πολυ κοπο σας εχω βαλει ολους...  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## kostasm3

κατερινα δεν μας βαζεις σε κοπο
ισα ισα να βοηθησουμε οσο μπορουμε να βγαλεις μια ακρη..
για να κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα δεν χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια απλα με το ενα χερι κρατας το πουλακι κ μετο αλλο τραβας ενα φτερακι απο το στηθος..
να σου δειξω ενα παραδειγμα..
αυτο εδω το εκανα προχτες ωστε να ξεχωρισω τα ζευγαρια μου κ τι πουλια θα δωσω κ θα κρατησω..
σκεψου οτι το κανω σε ολα τα πουλακια καθε χρονο στο χωρισμα ζευγαριων..
θελω μονο τα ασπρα φτερακια να μου τα βαλεις σε μαυρο φοντο ωστε να ξεχωρισω καπως γιατι σε λευκο θα χαθουν στην φωτο..
κ απο κατω γραψε μου χρωμα κ φυλλο...

----------


## xasimo

Με εχετε καταυποχρεωσει ολοι σε αυτο το φορουμ *αλλα δεν το ξαναλεω!!!! 

*Λοιπον οντως δεν τοσο δυσκολο, αν εξαιρεσεις πως τους εβγαλα πανω απο 1 πουπουλα....

Και εχουμε και λεμε...

Α. Θυληκα

1.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

2.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]



Β.Αρσενικα 

3.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]


4.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

η τριτη φωτογραφια αφορα το πανω πουλι...

(επισης δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να κανω αλλο θεμα για αυτο το ποστ, ας με ενημερωσει η Ο.Δ. δεν εχω προβλημα προσωπικα  :Happy:  )

Κωστα ελπιζω να σε βολευει ετσι οπως τα ανεβασα...τωρα καταλαβα ακριβως τι ηθελες σε χαρτι...πες μου αν ειναι και το ξανακανω σε χαρτι!

----------


## kostasm3

ομορφα..μπραβο κατερινα..
τα 3 πουλακια εχουν light yellow φτερωμα..δηλ ημισκληρο 
ενω η ασπρη σου ειναι τελειως μαλακο..
για μενα το καλυτερο ζευγαρωμα βαση φτερωματος ειναι 1 με 4 κ 2 με 3..
κ δεν θα εχεις ποτε προβλημα...
μπορεις να το παρατηρησεις κ  μονη σου ειναι πολυ ευκολο..
αν δεις τα 3 φτερωματα στο πανω μερος ειναι σαν βελονες ενω της ασπρης ειναι τελειως μαλακο...
το καλυτερο φτερωμα για την ασπρη το εχει ο γκριζοφτερος που φαινεται πιο σκληρο απο τον ασπρομαυρο..

----------


## xasimo

Ε ενταξει λιγο καιρο ακομα εδω και θα γινω ειδημων  :Anim 59: 
Εχεις δικιο Κωστα υπαρχει αυτη η διαφοροποιηση!! 
Να εισαι καλα γιατι πραγματικα θελω να την ζευγαρωσω την λευκη! Ηταν ο λογος που ξεκινησα με τα καναρινια! 
Πιστευω πως υπαρχει ελπιδα να μην βγουν απογονοι με lumps....ετσι οπως το λες θα τα ζευγαρωσω  :Happy:

----------


## kostasm3

δεν θα βγουν γιατι το φτερωμα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο
κ την λευκη αν την προσεξεις του χρονου δεν θα σου ξανα κανει Lumps..
τιποτα δεν ειναι δυσκολο..
λιγο μελετη κ προσοχη θελει..
απλα μερικοι νομιζουν οτι ειναι προφεσορες κ δεν λενε τιποτα γυρω απο αυτα..

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα εχουν την ευκαιρια οσα μελη θελουν να δουν το φτερωμα τους σε σχεση με τα ζευγαρια που θελουν να κανουν  , σε σχετικο θεμα που εκανε ο Κωστας

*Φτέρωμα και επιλογή ζευγαριών*εσυ καλα εκανες και εβαλες εδω φτερα ,για να δεις και ειδικα το δικο σου θεμα με το πουλακι που εχει κυστες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

http://beautyofbirds.com/feathercysts.html

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Cysts are due to malformation of a developing feather in the follicle under the skin. They appear as elongated or oval swellings involving several or single feather follicles. They can occur anywhere, they are most commonly found involving the primary feathers of the wings.

(Interesting these feathers are the biggest feathers to be maintained, more on this when i reveal the answer toFrench moult).

A feather cyst occurs when a growing feather is unable to protrude through the skin and curls within the follicle. As the feather continues to grow, the mass enlarges and acheesy material composed of keratin accumulates. 

Feather cysts may be seen in all species, the highest incidence is in budgerigars and certain breeds of canaries, Gloster's, Norwich, andBorders, especially common in those with coarse (buff) feathering.There is a genetic predisposition to their development. 

Some theories suggest the following causes for this condition:malnutrition due to improper or incomplete diet, genetic disposition,infection, or result of an injury or trauma involving the feather follicle. 

Genetic shave played their part, nutritionor lack of proper nutrition has played its part too.

Lackof nutrition causes stress on the bird and with more feathering to be maintained stress is increased.

Remember the effect ofstress on the pigeon after 10 minutes.

As a student at Poultry College I was shown the answer to virtually all the problemsour birds have. My micro biology lecturer took a pigeon out of a basket, took a stick with cotton wool on the end, swabbed its mouth,and rubbed it on a dish with a growth medium to incubate to see what germs would grow. He then walked around lecturing with the bird relaxed in his arm. Ten minutes later took another swab from the mouth and wiped onto another dish. Once incubated the first dish showed a few cultures of bacteria. The second was like world war 3 had broken out. The multiplication of the bacteria in the bird s body under stress in a short space of time was shocking.

With a lack of nutrients to maintain the feathers the follicles and developing feathers will develop problems. Bacteria in the birds own body will multiply in the area of damage thus forming acyst.

Treatment consists of surgically removing the involved feather follicles. If the follicle is just incised and the feather with its accumulation of keratin is removed, it will usually recur

There are other ways to prevent cysts occurring inthe first place.

1. select stock with no history of cysts,this with the type we want will not happen.

2. increase the nutrients the bird absorbs, this is possible and will reduce the stress on the bird and allow feather development to occur properly. 

3. turn the immune system on for the bacterium that causes the lumps.

Ideally all 3 togetherwill eliminate lumps. This will never happen.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

The lumps on the tail are similar to those on the wings, same bacteria.
Over the past 2 years I have collected allot of birds with feather lumps and lumps on tails from all over the country. The vast majority are crackers. Even had the spangle violet hen that won the world show in 2006 as a breeder, had tail lumps.
The tail lumps are due mainly to the preen gland above the tail blocking up and bacteria multiplying. We are breeding these problems into our birds. 
Big buff birds cannot reach the preen gland as well resulting in anincrease in lumps developing.
We are setting up our birds to fail. We have put so much feathering onour birds but our diets are not enough to maintain the feathers never mind get them into breeding condition.
The body is under stress nutritionally and bacteria will multiply in areas of stress.
Dehydrationin budgerigars is more of a problem than we think causing problem swith maintaining feathers.
I will be writing an article on that later.
It is one of many subjects we need to work together to solve for the good of the fancy.
Themany many people I speak to who have such poor results will only stayso long in the fancy.
Even the people who think they have had great results are selling the birds and themselves short on the true potential of our stock.
We all need to get back to basics and treat our stock with a bit more respect and not sell them short in our management
If we carry on in the same way our hobby will die Fact!

----------


## xasimo

Κωστα η καινουργια κυστη που ρωτησες σημερα την ξανακοιταξα....δεν νομιζω οτι ακομα μπορει να αφαιρεθει...
Παντως ειναι μια χαρα η κουκλα, την εχω βαλει μεσα για να "ξεπυρωσει" αλλα γενικα ειναι πολυ καλα!! 
Σημερα ειδα και βγαινουν σιγα σιγα και φτερακια στο λαιμο  ::

----------


## xasimo

Χαιρετε σε ολους! 

Η  κυστη της μικρης εχει φτασει σε αυτη τη μορφη. Δειχνει να εξελισσεται καλυτερα απο την πρωτη.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Δεν την εχω παει ακομα για αφαιρεση για 2 λογους. Ο ενας ειναι πως νομιζω δεν εχει φτασει ακομα σε σταδιο αφαιρεσης...εχω την εντυπωση πως ειναι καλυτερα να περιμενω να "κιτρινισει", να ξεραθει λιγο δηλαδη για να βγαινει πιο ευκολα. 
Ο δευτερος λογος ειναι να πω την αληθεια πως φοβαμαι να περασω ξανα τον ιδιο κυκλο θεραπειας...δηλαδη να ξανακανει επεμβαση, να της ξαναδωσω αναγκαστικα αντιβιωση και να την πιανω 2 φορες την μερα για betadine....με αποτελεσμα να ξαναστρεσσαριστει το πουλι και φτου κι απο την αρχη....

Ηδη φαινεται παρα πολυ καλα και φοβαμαι μην ξαναπερσαει τα ιδια. Δεν ειναι το θεμα το κοστος, γτ ξεχασα και να αναφερω πως μου ειχε παρει μονο 10 ευρω για την επεμβαση την πρωτη φορα (!!!!!), απλα φοβαμαι να την ξαναταλαιπωρησω σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα...

Μηπως να την αφηνα μηπως και βγει και μονη της ,οπως μου ειχαν πει καποια παιδια.....?

----------


## mixalis73

αχ βρε κατερινακη περαστικουλια της μικρουλας σου ευχομαι να αναρωσει γρηγορα.

----------


## xasimo

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Μιχαλη....
Αστα...ολο με ταλαιπωρει αυτο το κοριτσι. Μαλλον ξερει πως της εχω αδυναμια και με εκμεταλλευεται.....  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα μαλλον θα χρειαστει να καθαριστει ,αλλα πιστευω και γω οτι καλυτερα ειναι να την πας λιγο πιο ωριμη .Ομως θα λεγα να την δει ο γιατρος και με δεδομενο οτι ετσι κι αλλιως καποια στιγμη θα την αφαιρεσει,να σου πει ποτε θα ειναι καλυτερα

----------


## xasimo

Ναι καταλαβα......μαλλον θα την παω μετα τις γιορτες εκτος αν τα καταφερω και νωριτερα....
πιο πολυ το "πιασιμο" ηθελα να αποφυγω αλλα τι να κανω.... 
πολυ με εχει στεναχωρησει και με εχει προβληματισει αυτο το πουλι παντως....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

να την ξαναπας στον ιδιο κτηνιατρο. στην φτερουγα της μπιμπικας, καποια στιγμη θα μαθει πως να αφερει μια κυστη σωστα.
του κτηνιατρου τα αποτελεσματα τα ειδες, γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις να την αφησεις να πεσει μονη της? 
ετσι κι αλλιως το πουλι δεν κινδυνεύει να ψοφήσει απο την κυστη.

----------


## xasimo

Το ξερω Κωστα πως δεν κινδυνευει να πεθανει απο την κυστη αλλιως θα την ειχα ηδη παει...
και σε αλλο κτηνιατρο να την παω, εδω πτηνιατρο δεν εχουμε, και δεν μου εγγυατε κανεις οτι ο αλλος θα ξερει καλυτερα...
Ισως την παω και σε αλλον...θα δω μαλλον θα περιμενω μετα τις γιορτες να δω πως θα εξελλιχθει....

Κοιτα ουτε εγω τον πολυεμπιστευομαι τον γιατρο αυτον γιατι αν ειχα ακολουθησει κατα γραμμα την συνταγη με τα  2 μλ baytril στα 100, οπως εγραφε....δεν ξερω πως θα ειχε εξελιχθει...εδω εδωσα την κανονικη δοσολογια και την πειραξε...τεσπα....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αστην να πεσει μονη της.

Αντιβιωση αλοιφη μονο επανω στην πληγη βαζουν οχι να πιει το πουλι...

ευχομαι να παει καλυτερα αυτη τη φορα.

----------


## xasimo

Και 'γω σε διλημμα βρισκομαι μη νομιζεις....

----------


## xasimo

Καλημερα! 
Θελω να ενημερωσω το συγκεκριμενο θεμα που τοσο με ταλαιπωρησε και εμενα αλλα και αρκετους απο εσας εδω μεσα, με την βοηθεια που μου δωσατε. Σας ενημερωνω λοιπον με χαρα πως η δευτερη κυστη που εμφανιστηκε στην κοπελα μου, μετα την αφαιρεση της πρωτης απο κτηνιατρο, δηλαδη αυτη εδω 

[IMG][/IMG]

εφυγε μονη της με τον καιρο  ::  Το μονο που εκανα εγω επιπλεον ειναι να της δινω 2 φορες την βδομαδα βιταμινες για την πτεροροια, με πρωτεινες κτλ. Εννοειται πως δεν υπαινισσομαι πως σε καθε περιπτωση οι κυστες μπορουν να φυγουν απο μονες τους, απλα νομιζω πως ηταν "μικροτερης ισχυος" απο την πρωτη και εξελιχθηκε πιο ηπια...

Τωρα οσον αφορα το πτερωμα που εχει πεσει στον λαιμο της δεν υπαρχει καμια βελτιωση... Προσφατα διαβασα ενα αρθρο που μιλαει για αλωπεκια (συχνο φαινομενο στα gouldian finch οπως λεει) και αναφερει πως οφειλεται στην ελλειψη ιωδιο, που υπαρχει σε μεγαλη συγκεντρωση και στην σπιρουλινα. Δεν ξερω αν φταει αυτο, αλλα νομιζω πως αξιζει τον κοπο να το δοκιμασω. Εδω και 2 μερες ηδη της προσθεσα στην αυγοτροφη και αν θα υπαρξει διαφορα σε βαθος χρονου φανταζομαι θα φανει! 
Ολα αυτα απλα σαν ενημερωση  :Happy: 

Και παλι καλημερα!

----------


## xasimo

Α ναι και το αρθρο ειναι αυτο εδω ***************

----------


## jk21

*Φαλάκρα: μύκητες, μικρόβια ή ορμονικά;  ποστ 8*η ελλειψη ιωδιου συνηθως εμφανιζεται σε προβληματα του θυρεοειδη  , αλλα παρομοια προβληματα μπορει να προκληθουν και με χορηγηση αν ο οργανισμος δεν κανει να δεχθει ,απο διαταραχη ορμονικη 

η κινηση σου ειναι σωστη γιατι πρεπει να δεις αυτη την περιπτωση  . δες και τη χρηση γαριδας ως προταση 

*Μπαμπά θέλω γαριδάκια να μου πάρεις ...*αν δεν βελτιωθει ,τοτε ισως πας σε χρηση αντιμυκητισιακου .Δεν θυμαμαι ... ειχες δωσει; σου ειχα προτεινει; η ενοχληση απο candida εσωτερικα και η ενοχληση του θυρεοειδη απο τροφες με goitrogens μεσα τους πχ ρουπσεν και αλλα της οικογενειας brassica  , ειναι οι συνηθεις αιτιες για απωλεια φτερωματος στο λαιμο

----------


## xasimo

Φαρμακο για μυκητες δεν ειχω δωσει για αυτην την περιπτωση Κ.Δημητρη. Περσι τετοιο καιρο επαιρνε αλλα για αλλο προβλημα (με ενα βηχα-λοξυγγα που εκανε) και της περασε.
Χωρις να ειμαι ειδημων, δεν πιστευω πως ειναι μυκητες αλλα απο το στρες που περασε λογω της κυστης και τα συναφη - επεμβαση, πιασιμο απο εμενα κτλ - ή ισως και απο την ελλειψη ιωδιου. Γενικα ορμονικα σιγουρα εχει αφου ηταν πυρωμενη καταχειμωνο, ενω τωρα ειναι ανενδοτη με τον αρσενικο που της εχω βαλει. Φαρμακο αλλο δεν θελω να της δωσω γιατι για φετος την εχω φορτωσει και με το παραπανω με χημικα και επειδη γενικα ειναι σε καλη κατασταση το θεωρω περιττο. 

Ρουπσεν η τροφη τους δεν εχει εδω και ενα χρονο σχεδον, αφου την φτιαχνω εγω. Μαλιστα οταν καποια στιγμη (λογω απουσιας μου στην Κρητη) ο πεθερος μου πηγε και αγορασε τροφη,  επειδη ειχε τελειωσει αυτη που εδινα, τινγκα στο ρουψεν (πιο τινγκα δεν υπαρχει) ο Παντελης μου ειπε πως αυτον τον σπορο δεν τον αγγιζαν καθολου!!! Το δοκιμασα κι εγω οταν ηρθα και οντως δεν τον ακουμπανε!!  Ειλικρινα δεν το περιμενα γιατι περσι τετοιο καιρο τον ετρωγαν κανονικα... ::   Κοιτα να δεις που καλομαθαν τα σκασμενα αχαχα!!  Αυτο λιγο ασχετο αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση και το αναφερω.

Τωρα για τα κραμβοειδη...λαχανο και μπροκολο τους δινω συχνα. 3 φορες την βδομαδα σιγουρα...δεν ξερω αν το επηρεαζει καθολου αυτο...

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσαν μονο αν ειχε προδιαθεση .Δεν προκαλουν την ασθενεια αλλα την ενισχυουν αν υπαρχει απο αλλη αιτια 

δωσε διατροφη πλουσια σε ιωδιο καποιο διαστημα και αν θες ριγανονερο αντι νερου στην ποτιστρα ή διαλυμα ριγανελαιου για καμμια 12αρια μερες

----------

